# Ziwipeak measuring cup help



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I have left for vacation and forgot to bring my ziwipeak scoop! Can someone please tell me how many pieces are in half a scoop so I can at least count them out? Thanks!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know how many squares there are in half a scoop but half a scoop is 28g. Mylo gets 7g per meal and that's about 18 squares.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

